# Correct use of a wrist sling?



## MacOfNiagara (Aug 2, 2006)

I know it is a dumb question but I have tried a few different types of slings (finger, bow) and now I am using a wrist sling. However, the sling did not come with instructions on the proper way to wear it. This is the type of sling that looks like a shoelace (I know some actually use shoe laces) and has a loop on one end and a plastic hook on the other.

I assume the loop goes around my wrist, but what and how do I wrap and attatch the rest of the sling? Where does it go on my riser? Where does the clip go? Back on the loop? or on the cord wrapped around the riser?

I found this picture









But I am not sure if this is the only way?

Thanks for the help. Bonus points for pictures!

Mac


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

MacOfNiagara said:


> I know it is a dumb question but I have tried a few different types of slings (finger, bow) and now I am using a wrist sling. However, the sling did not come with instructions on the proper way to wear it. This is the type of sling that looks like a shoelace (I know some actually use shoe laces) and has a loop on one end and a plastic hook on the other.
> 
> I assume the loop goes around my wrist, but what and how do I wrap and attatch the rest of the sling? Where does it go on my riser? Where does the clip go? Back on the loop? or on the cord wrapped around the riser?
> 
> ...


that is the correct way to use a Morin or other similar wrist sling. However I usually put the rope between the trigger and middle finger with the clip being at your wrist (where someone checks for a pulse:wink. The key is not to have it too tight-the bow needs to be able to jump and pivot a bit


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

http://mapage.noos.fr/ltikf/images/DarrellPace84.jpg


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I find the sling usually fits best for me by going between the index finger and the middle finger. The bow hand doesn't grab the bow, and actually sets off at an angle. If you place the next two fingers down, it starts to interfere with the angle that you place your hand in the bow at.

Here's a pic I posted with our slings.


----------



## MacOfNiagara (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I was not wearing it correctly.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

A variation you might want to try would be the combination wrist / finger sling.










This is my first attempt at using one. Later versions were with simpler and nicer. Just take a long shoelace or string and run two cordlocks (I use fishing lure splitrings too) down the two of them. Determine the length you want it to be and knot the bottom. The other cordlock, bead or splitring is to fit loosely against the top of your forearm to prevent the two strands going through your knuckles from opening up.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Progen said:


> A variation you might want to try would be the combination wrist / finger sling.


Come see me and my daughter at Nationals. We've started building a Hybred Sling just for people that prefer that style, and those that have the Hoyt's with the back brace. No photos as of yet, but perhaps I'll get a model at Nationals :wink:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> I find the sling usually fits best for me by going between the index finger and the middle finger.


And a nice shade of finger nail polish you're using there too in your pic Scott !

Just an fyi, I've been using one of Huntmasters Sling-It hybrids off and on for several weeks now. Works well - just like the pic Progen posted - and looks sharp as well. Lots of color selections, simple to use and does make it easier to hook up on the bridged Hoyt risers.

I'm still predominantly using my Sling-It wrist sling that connects back around onto the wrist area just because that's what I'm most used to. Plus works better with some of my follow-thrus  !

>>------->


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

CHPro said:


> And a nice shade of finger nail polish you're using there too in your pic Scott !
> 
> >>------->


I thought it would compliment the sling color :twitch: 

We're looking forward to seeing you again at Nationals Jeff! It looks like you'll be shooting in the afternoon, so we'll be looking for you on the line :thumbs_up


----------



## MacOfNiagara (Aug 2, 2006)

Progen said:


> A variation you might want to try would be the combination wrist / finger sling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting twist on the wrist sling. Using the one I have the right way is working well, but I think I will also give your variation a try and see which one is more comfortable / natural for me.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MacOfNiagara (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried the alternate/hybrid sling today and thought it was excellent. Thanks for the help!

MAc


----------

